# GUESS WHAT?!!!!!!



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies,

We had a phone call from Salisbury yesterday to say that we have been MATCHED!!!! Yippppeeeee.      

I can't believe it, we have been waiting so long. The recepient has to have her session of counselling next week then, we have to do a practice cycle. What is a practice cycle and what does it involve?

God, i'm so excited! Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping my spirits up. The clinic are looking at June for EC.

Love Mouse x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

FABBAROOONY NEWS hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its fab to get that call isnt it?!
Wow the ball will be rolling as soon as recipiant has her councilling.June is just around the corner too.Not sure what they mean by the pracital cycle hun but want to wish u the best of luck!

Love kelly


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats hun!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Whooo well done hun thats fantastic news. I know what i felt like when i got the call i was so excited. It wont be long now then.

Luv sally xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya hun

thats fantastic news sweetie

so pleased for you

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

About time! 

So glad you finally got the news hun! 

xxxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

Just one question. We are all doing egg share, but did any of you do a practice cycle with your recepient? My clinic are doing it with me. I don't understand what it's for.

Be back later,

Mouse x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Mouse, fab news you can finally get going!!  

I didn't have a practice cycle so unsure why they do that, sorry! Ask them hun it must be for a good reason.

 

Maria xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wooo hooooooooooo

I didn't have a practice, but maybe it is because you have never been pregnant?? 

I was not allowed to egg share before as I had never been pregnant - but, as you see we had a baby last year so that they know my eggs are able to get pregnant!


----------

